# Jamaica (Queens) to Farmingdale



## tjlamphere (Apr 20, 2009)

I am going to the U.S. Open Golf Tournament at Bethpage State Park. Staying near Bethpage is too expensive, plus everything is booked, so I want to stay about a 20 - 30 minute train ride away...I think that puts me near Jamaica. Can I get a train from there to Farmingdale fairly easily? Is the train station near a place where there might be hotels nearby? How can I get the address to try to find a hotel within walking distance from the train station ?????


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 20, 2009)

You might want to try this list of hotels.


----------



## jis (Apr 20, 2009)

Lots of LIRR trains from Jamaica to Farmingdale. Farmingdale is on the Main Line and almost all service to Ronkonkoma calls at Farmingdale. You will have at least hourly service most of the day and more frequent at certain times during the day.


----------



## 4krysia (Apr 20, 2009)

jis said:


> Lots of LIRR trains from Jamaica to Farmingdale. Farmingdale is on the Main Line and almost all service to Ronkonkoma calls at Farmingdale. You will have at least hourly service most of the day and more frequent at certain times during the day.



http://lirr42.mta.info/sfweb/faces/index.jspx , pick your station, date, and good to go.


----------



## tp49 (Apr 21, 2009)

I would just like to suggest to you that Jamaica is not the safest of areas in NYC. Most of the hotels near the Jamiaca LIRR station would be those at JFK airport a few miles south of the station. It would probably require use of the airtrain to get between there and Jamaica LIRR at $5 a trip. I'd suggest either looking in Manhattan or at some other location on Long Island. Maybe near Mac Arthur Airport in Ronkonkoma for example as it's safer then Jamaica and on the same LIRR branch.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

Just so you know, there will be extra trains to Farmingdale and a shuttle bus to Bethpage St. Park.

http://www.mta.info/lirr/TrainTalk/


----------

